# Hoof trimming help



## Kalimak (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi,

I'm trimming my goats hooves (fairly new to this) and I realized the heel part is round and kind of growing sideways onto the other toe now (please see attached picture) How do I go about this? I tried trimming a bit of it and I saw it's white inside - and was scared to dig deeper before I seek some help. Can I trim the black part/heel you see in the picture?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes you can trim the flat part of the heel, you can also trim the part that is growing  inwardly. ..just do a little less on the inwardly  one until you are comfortable doing it .....


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 18, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yes you can trim the flat part of the heel, you can also trim the part that is growing  inwardly. ..just do a little less on the inwardly  one until you are comfortable doing it .....



Perfect, thanks a lot!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Perfect, thanks a lot!



Your welcome


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 18, 2019)

I need to venture into this myself.
Sorry to hijack, but is there a less pricey tool set you'd recommend? YouTube videos?


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 18, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> I need to venture into this myself.
> Sorry to hijack, but is there a less pricey tool set you'd recommend? YouTube videos?



Tool set? Are you talking trimmers wise?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)

I buy my hoof trimming  shears  at Tractor Supply... $27,
 there are some cheaper and some more expensive but these have served me very well.
I also use them to  trim the kid and adult goats horns to heep them more rounded and not pointed...you can watch you tube vidios to get the information  on hoof trimming,  it is not as difficult  as some make it out to be. I do my goats by myself without help.....
@DellaMyDarling


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 18, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Tool set? Are you talking trimmers wise?



Yes, whatever is needed to get the job done.

$27 At TSC seems a good budget deal, but options are nice too


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> Yes, whatever is needed to get the job done.
> 
> $27 At TSC seems a good budget deal, but options are nice too



It wasn't  so much the budget part, it was the tool itself that I find works best for my use....don't  need a whole bunch of tools to trim and care for goat hoofs, it's  pretty simple


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 18, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> Yes, whatever is needed to get the job done.
> 
> $27 At TSC seems a good budget deal, but options are nice too



Ah..Like B&B said, you really don't need much, this is my third time trimming and I use the same TSC ones that B&B uses, hence the same price..lol but it's fairly easy, a couple of youtube videos will help get the job done. 

Those TSC shears are pretty sharp and will cut with no effort. You just have to know how much to cut, that's why I was on here today, I was afraid to cut through the heels and I didn't find anyone on youtube mentioning those in particular. 

Work your way a little by little, you can always cut more, If you cut too deep at once, there's no going back (keep a goat first aid kit on site at all times anyway). Good luck!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)

@Kalimak , I look at their hoofs every month, and trim even a little if needed, it gets them more comfortable  with my picking up their feet, and with the wet weather we have been having ,  it gives me a moment to check for signs of any problems.....after all , We are in Florida


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 18, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Kalimak , I look at their hoofs every month, and trim even a little if needed, it gets them more comfortable  with my picking up their feet, and with the wet weather we have been having ,  it gives me a moment to check for signs of any problems.....after all , We are in Florida



Very true, our weather kinda has no mercy when it comes to this. Today I wasn’t happy at all with all what was stuck in their hooves, I trimmed and cleaned and will be checking them more often than I have before. Speaking of comfortable, mine are kicking bad still, I hope they get used to it at some point.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Speaking of comfortable, mine are kicking bad still, I hope they get used to it at some point.


I had a ewe kick me with both feet in the ribs a week or so back. Dang that hurt! No fracture or anything, just sore. She is a cull, just waiting on her to lamb.


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I had a ewe kick me with both feet in the ribs a week or so back. Dang that hurt! No fracture or anything, just sore. She is a cull, just waiting on her to lamb.



Risky, gotta be careful. Glad you’re fine!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I had a ewe kick me with both feet in the ribs a week or so back. Dang that hurt! No fracture or anything, just sore. She is a cull, just waiting on her to lamb.




OUCH...wench needs freezer camp


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> OUCH...wench needs freezer camp


She needs something. Either way, she is going!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> She needs something. Either way, she is going!


Need help .......I  want to see you and B J again


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Need help .......I  want to see you and B J again


Sure! Instead of killing the "fatted calf" we'll kill the fatted ewe and toss her on the bbq pit. LOL


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 19, 2019)

we usually do the sheep on the grooming/fitting stand, i push it up beside the wall so they dont fall off the other way, makes it easier on my back to have them up higher


----------



## Hipshot (Aug 21, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trimming my goats hooves (fairly new to this) and I realized the heel part is round and kind of growing sideways onto the other toe now (please see attached picture) How do I go about this? I tried trimming a bit of it and I saw it's white inside - and was scared to dig deeper before I seek some help. Can I trim the black part/heel you see in the picture?
> 
> View attachment 65286


 IKR behind the times .pretty sure what we are looking at there  is a grow over of the heel. 


   If you haven't seen it before .The wall can grow enough to cover the entire sole . The white line where the wall meets the sole. That is your trim marker so to speak .The heel wall should stop at the sole. You can trim the sole back to clean white sole With A very sharp sole knife . the same one used on horses. You must be careful no not to go to far. Try to trim the feet to the natural angle .



DellaMyDarling said:


> Yes, whatever is needed to get the job done.
> 
> $27 At TSC seems a good budget deal, but options are nice too


You can go on line to different supply companies. Remember you get what you pay for . there should be no gap between the cutting edge of hoof nippers  . Hold them up to the light ,if you see a light between cutting edges .Time to get out the file ad do some filing on the stop shoulders, that keep the edges from by passing . And you should wipe or spray with oil between uses.


----------



## secuono (Aug 21, 2019)

Yellow, if the nippers find a flap, go under to trim away.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a pair of goat trimming shears from Jeffers vet supply in Dothan,Al.  that are sharp and good for ladies use.  They ship  and have many other goat supplies and meds.  If you order over $49.00 shipping is free.  i would certainly recommend watching the trimming videos on you tube and a milking stand really helps if you are doing the job by yourself.


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 21, 2019)

Hipshot said:


> IKR behind the times .pretty sure what we are looking at there  is a grow over of the heel. View attachment 65428   If you haven't seen it before .The wall can grow enough to cover the entire sole . The white line where the wall meets the sole. That is your trim marker so to speak .The heel wall should stop at the sole. You can trim the sole back to clean white sole With A very sharp sole knife . the same one used on horses. You must be careful no not to go to far. Try to trim the feet to the natural angle .
> 
> You can go on line to different supply companies. Remember you get what you pay for . there should be no gap between the cutting edge of hoof nippers  . Hold them up to the light ,if you see a light between cutting edges .Time to get out the file ad do some filing on the stop shoulders, that keep the edges from by passing . And you should wipe or spray with oil between uses.



Thanks a lot. I did trim it flat. After B&B gave me the courage to do so, I went for it. Thank you for the info, gives me perspective on what what I'm working with.


----------



## Kalimak (Aug 21, 2019)

secuono said:


> Yellow, if the nippers find a flap, go under to trim away.
> View attachment 65430



Thanks for the diagram, very helpful! Those are kind of exactly the areas I went for + flattening the heels.


----------

